# Garnett Trade Rumor - Take Two



## Premier

*Jeff Goodman*:

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">The on-again, off-again deal with the Boston Celtics acquiring Kevin Garnett apparently is back on.

According to sources, the current deal on the table has the 6-foot-11 Garnett heading to Boston and the Celtics dealing away Al Jefferson, Theo Ratliff's hefty expiring contract and Rajon Rondo. There may also be other players and draft picks involved. 

It's not quite done, but three industry sources — including one close to the Celtics — told FOXSports.com that it's extremely close and could become official within the next 48 hours. 

"It's basically done," one source said. "If it does happen, this will make the Celtics relevant again.</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
*Mark Stein*:

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">The Minnesota Timberwolves and Boston Celtics, who nearly completed a blockbuster Kevin Garnett trade before the June draft, have resurrected those trade talks and are again in serious discussions, according to NBA front-office sources.

Sources told ESPN.com on Sunday night that former teammates Kevin McHale and Danny Ainge have revived a deal that would end Garnett's 12-season association with Minnesota by sending him to Ainge's Celtics, with the Wolves getting back two of the assets McHale coveted most last month: Al Jefferson and Theo Ratliff's expiring contract.

The deal, however, depends on Garnett softening his stance on playing in Boston, with sources indicating late Sunday that Garnett could be warming to the idea.

It's believed that the latest incarnation of the deal would require Boston to package Gerald Green and Sebastian Telfair with Jefferson and Ratliff in exchange for Garnett. It's also likely that other players and/or draft picks would be added to the package if the deal gets Garnett's signoff.
</td> </tr> </tbody></table>
*Eric Weiss*:

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> Multiple sources close to the situation told DraftExpress Sunday that the Boston Celtics and Minnesota Timberwolves have come to terms on a trade exchanging Kevin Garnett for a package including Al Jefferson, Gerald Green, Sebastian Telfair, and Theo Ratliff. The exact details of the trade aren’t known at this point, but it is believed that the deal will be completed shortly with similar parameters.

This deal has been rumored for most of the summer, but according to sources with direct knowledge of the situation, the main hold up had been the negotiation of a contract extension for Garnett. According to this source, Garnett’s camp is asking for a 5 year extension worth 125 million dollars. Whether or not the two parties have altered the initial proposal or agreed to it is not known, but apparently some accord has been reached. Garnett has an opt-clause in his contract for next season that he has essentially been using as leverage to get traded and secure his financial future with the team that acquires his services. 

It had been widely assumed that the initial deal between the clubs had fallen through when Garnett’s agent publicized that his client was not interested in going to Boston. But circumstances seem to have progressed since that stage, to the point where one prominent player on the Celtics responded to inquiry by stating the team was “winning the Eastern Conference” next season, after having learned of Garnett’s imminent arrival. </td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Bubbles

OMFG at Celtic's lineup.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Please.


----------



## Premier

DraftExpress is now reporting the rumor [see first post].


----------



## number1pick

Allen, Pierce, KG
HOLY HELL!!!
Add Brevin Knight to be the PG and that starting lineup is easily the best in the East and probably best in the league. Not sure who else is out there and available as far as PG's go but they will probably find something.


----------



## Premier

Charlie Bell. He good.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Premier said:


> Charlie Bell. He good.


Yes. Some team really needs to get on him. He can play.


----------



## c_dog

So they can get garnett for just jefferson and garbage? theo's expiring looks good to them, but we actually get to dump Telfaire on them, along with the ever so disappointing gerald green. it would be awesome if this happend.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Charlie Bell is obviously the guy to slot at the one (especially if Minnesota's insisting on Rondo). The best part will be the explosion of public grief that will crash CelticsBlog for days.


----------



## LamarButler

PG- Charlie Bell
SG- Ray Allen
SF- Paul Pierce
PF- Kevin Garnett
C- Kendrick Perkins

???


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Holy crap, the Celtics are going to be good.

If it goes down as ESPN is saying it could (Jefferson, Green, Telfair, Ratliff for KG), it works well for both teams.

Celtics
PG: Rajon Rondo...Gabe Pruitt
SG: Ray Allen...Tony Allen
SF: Paul Pierce...Ryan Gomes...Brandon Wallace
PF: Kevin Garnett...Leon Powe...Glen Davis...Brian Scalabrine
C: Kendrick Perkins

Timberwolves
PG: Randy Foye...Sebastian Telfair...Marko Jaric
SG: Ricky Davis...Gerald Green...Rashard McCants
SF: Corey Brewer...Trenton Hassell
PF: Al Jefferson...Craig Davis...Mark Madsen
C: Mark Blount...Juwan Howard...Theo Ratliff


----------



## Premier

5 Perkins .... _____ ...... Davis 
4 Garnett .... Gomes ..... Powe
3 Pierce ...... _____ ..... Gomes 
2 Allen ........ _____ ..... Allen
1 _____ ..... Rondo ..... Pruitt

If this trade is completed, the Celtics would have to acquire three players to fill out the roster: a starting point guard, a defensive wing player, and a backup center. The point guard must be effective without the ball in his hands. He must be able to hit an open perimeter shot. He must be able to play effectively in a half-court offense. Rondo's inability to shoot from the outside and play in a half-court set demotes him to the back-up position. Possible candidates include Charlie Bell, Juan Carlos Navarro [sign and trade], and Luther Head [trade]. A defensive wing player is needed to spell Pierce and Allen. His only requirement is perimeter defense and outside shooting. Possible candidates include Ruben Patterson, Ime Udoka, Dahntay Jones, James Posey, even Matt Barnes. A backup center [or starting center, really] is needed. Basically any veteran that would like to win. It's a shame that Joe Smith signed with Chicago since he is a friend of Garnett. Possible candidates include Chris Webber, PJ Brown, even Brian Skinner.


----------



## Pimped Out

maybe kg should consider "only" making 18-20 mill a year instead of signing a 5 year 125 million dollar extension


----------



## nbanoitall

brevin knight or bell sound pretty good at the one.

udoka sounds like a very good pickup to bring defense and perimeter shooting. 
nothing against Kendrick "Shoulda Kept My Mouth Shut" Perkins, but Ainge needs to get on the horn with Webber to complete his soon to be nba finals bound starting lineup.


----------



## HayesFan

Can we offer you Rafer Alston as your starting pg? LOL We will take your next first round draft pick in return.

Edit: actually we could even throw in Reed with Alston to get you two players and give us money or something in return. 

That would give you players and subtract them from the Rockets roster. Though someone above me mentioned Luther and I would rather like to keep him.


----------



## mediocre man

Well I'll say this. If this deal goes down Boston should be favored to win the east. It totally guts your team for the future, and if you don't win a title by doing it the deal is a failure.....but you should be good for this year at least. Maybe next as well.


----------



## Ainge for 3

I think we'll get KG to agree to a 5 year $120M deal instead and the deal will get done. The Cs will sell out every game this season and next, so we can afford it, I guess.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

does anyone else think NOW is the time to put money in vegas on the celtics winning the championship, while they are still 60-1 odds...500 bux wins you 30,000...1000 wins you 60,000...if/when we get garnett count on those odds to drop to 10-1


----------



## E.H. Munro

mediocre man said:


> Well I'll say this. If this deal goes down Boston should be favored to win the east. It totally guts your team for the future, and if you don't win a title by doing it the deal is a failure.


The deal won't be a failure if they don't win a title and they won't be "gutting their future". The future died on May 22nd. There was no "future" except as a third tier team with aspirations of being an occasional second tier team with no hope of a real title shot. At least now they'll spend the next 3-5 years playing for a title. That isn't failure, that's success.


----------



## B_&_B

If this deal goes down, the Celtics will be a title contender for the next 2-3 years... maybe 4. But the Celts sure wont have much of a bench to help back up these guys. Gomes is the only guy worth anything left on the bench.

Portland has some PG's they could deal (Jack or S.Rodriquez), but the Celts have nothing to trade for them.


----------



## mrsister

I'm praying we get rid of Telfair instead of Rondo. Rondo would be a decent starter, but if we acquired another point guard, he'd be a damn good backup. Without Rondo, we'd have no backup except Pruitt, unless by some miracle, Telfair finally got with the program. I kind of disagree that Rondo has to have an outside shot to be a starter. With Pierce and Allen, I don't think it's as important. I just think he needs to finish on the drive more, so people will respect his penetration and not just hang out guarding the perimeter.

I love Jefferson, but he's no Garnett, especially defensively. Pierce, Allen, and Garnett is insane. I just hope they can share the ball well. I know we're not set for 5 years down the road, but that's fine with me. I don't want to wait 5 years if I've already been waiting 5 years since we were last relevant. Besides, I wouldn't be surprised if Jefferson develops somewhere else, and we somehow get him back down the road.

I think Perkins will benefit from this a lot. With those guys on the floor, he's going to find himself alone under the basket. His stock will rise falsely, and we'll be able to trade him for way more than he's worth.


----------



## whiterhino

I am so excited. The deal is Green not Rondo and I'm thrilled. This is the best news. The Celtics will finally be a contender again for the first time since the 80's:yay: 
It's about freaking time. I could care less about the future because this is a chance to ACTUALLY WIN for real. As for the future...yeah we lose Al and that sux but for Garnett it's worth it, we lose Gerald that's not the end of the world, Sebastien who cares, Theo wasn't part of the future and a future first which Danny can always get another if he really wants he's proven that.
We still have Rondo, Gomes, Tony Allen, Perk, Leon Powe, Glen Davis, Gabe Pruitt, and Brandon Wallace for young guys. Of those Rondo & Allen both have great potential and Gomes and Perk are solid. 
We do need another PG and another C. I love the Charlie Bell idea I also like Travis Deiner. Brevin Knight would be too costly probably. For C I have no idea, a guy like Blatche is too much money but I'd love to get a cheap solid guy somehow. Honestly Melvin Ely would be an ok pick up he's nothing great but he's fairly solid I think and still young. There is not a lot to choose from and they will be tied financially.
I'm so happy about this deal.:worthy:


----------



## E.H. Munro

whiterhino said:


> We do need another PG and another C. I love the Charlie Bell idea I also like Travis Deiner. Brevin Knight would be too costly probably. For C I have no idea, a guy like Blatche is too much money but I'd love to get a cheap solid guy somehow. Honestly Melvin Ely would be an ok pick up he's nothing great but he's fairly solid I think and still young. There is not a lot to choose from and they will be tied financially.


Maybe they can deal a first to Washington for Navarro and the Wiz's promise to not match an offer to Blatche?


----------



## whiterhino

ehmunro said:


> Maybe they can deal a first to Washington for Navarro and the Wiz's promise to not match an offer to Blatche?


Thats not a bad idea. I think we still have our mid-level we could give to Blatche if they agreed not to match. Only problem is Navarro looking for 3.5 mil a season I think and I don't know if our owners will agree. He'd definately be worth it, he's a proven player and could have an immediate impact coming over like a guy like Garbosa did for Toronto last season. Then they would not have to rush Rondo.


----------



## BostonBasketball

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/

No Jefferson in the deal. McHale is incredibly dumb if he lets that happen.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

amazing news.



> A new report from Shira Springer of the Boston Globe says that Al Jefferson is not currently included in a potential trade for Kevin Garnett and that the deal is not imminent.
> According to Springer, the current trade stands with the Celtics sending Gerald Green, Ryan Gomes, Sebastian Telfair, Theo Ratliff and two first-round picks to the Timberwolves for Garnett. Al Jefferson is not included in the deal at the moment, which raises many questions, including how the teams would deal with Garnett's trade clause that calls for a 15 percent salary increase. Depending on which source you read, this trade is not a sure thing and there are still more questions than answers. In any case, it appears that Garnett is close to being traded to the Celtics


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/pl...gnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=1055&line=83749&spln=1


----------



## f22egl

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> does anyone else think NOW is the time to put money in vegas on the celtics winning the championship, while they are still 60-1 odds...500 bux wins you 30,000...1000 wins you 60,000...if/when we get garnett count on those odds to drop to 10-1


Considering referees are rigging games, it may not be a good time to gamble on the NBA. But the Celtics would be favorites to come out of the East, I don't think they would be favorites to win it all against a team like San Antonio... unless of course they get other pieces to add to their depth. Then again, who knows if the deal is official until the lines are dotted. This could just be rumor to get ratings up in a dull time in for NBA fans.


----------



## f22egl

TONYALLEN42 said:


> amazing news.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rotoworld.com/content/pl...gnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=1055&line=83749&spln=1


Wow, all the Celtics need is a point guard and they could become favorites to win it all. Not sure why no other teams could put together a better package than this.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ill buy a danny ainge jersey if he can pull off getting garnett and keeping jefferson


----------



## UD40

Who comes off the bench for you guys in this trade goes down.

Big Al(if he stays) but who else? The starting 5 puts you guys into contention right away with Miami and Detroit for the East, but the depth will play a huge factor.


----------



## BostonBasketball

Well Big Al would start if we didn't trade him.

But NEW rumours are about. It took McHale less than an hr to come to his senses.

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Al would not come off the bench he would play the 5. But, Tony Allen, Leon Powe, Glen Davis, and perk. And i think that rajon would be absolutely perfect for this starting 5, he is a pass first player with tremendous court vision. can you say eastern conference contenders?


----------



## silverpaw1786

That starting five would COAST through the eastern conference playoffs.


----------



## BostonBasketball

Al back in the deal. Deal nearly completed according to Herald.

http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/celtics/?p=117


----------



## sheefo13

I think the Celtics could use a Jaric, Hudson, or Hassell in the trade. They need something to come off the bench for a minute or two. It is obvious that one of those three or even mark madsen could help out. 

As a wolves fan, I personally would like Rondo to stay... I love Rondo... The reason being that it would really help that the Celtics could have a lockdown PG when they win the ship!


----------



## TONYALLEN42

even closer, maybe done?

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=ap-celtics-garnetttrade&prov=ap&type=lgns

EDIT: <a href="http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bddkgmin72207reubddqg8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/552/bddkgmin72207reubddqg8.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## agoo

This would be amazing. A couple of low firsts aren't a big deal. With the way Ainge has been getting lucky in the second round (because second rounders are equal parts scouting and luck, but when you get Gomes, Davis, and Pruitt, its just luck), he'll probably grab the guy he'd want at 25 or higher at the end of the draft.

That rumor about no Jefferson would simply be insane. The question I would have would be signing Jefferson long term with Garnett's money. The other thing that I like here is that odds are good that Ainge will be willing and able to deal Allen when he is expiring for a solid player.

I honestly think this team could win a championship with Allen, Pierce and Garnett.


----------



## ChadWick

oh man if this trade happens....KG/Pierce/Allen...wow....you should make the playoffs right away...unless Pierce and/or Allen get injured or something terrible happens :biggrin:


----------



## ChadWick

*Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

http://www.nba.com/nba_news/Garnett_Celtics_070730.html



> BOSTON, July 30 (AP)-- *Kevin Garnett is leaving Minnesota after the Boston Celtics agreed to acquire the All-Star forward *in a multiplayer trade with the Timberwolves, a Celtics official told The Associated Press on Monday.
> 
> Among the players who could be headed to Minnesota are forward Al Jefferson, guard Sebastian Telfair, swingman Gerald Green and center Theo Ratliff, said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity because the deal had not been completed. The official also said the Timberwolves would get at least one draft choice.
> 
> The teams still had some things to clarify with the players' contracts, but the official said that would not keep the Celtics from acquiring Garnett, although there could be a change in the players ticketed for the Timberwolves.
> 
> There was a chance that a conference call announcing the trade would be held Monday, the official said.
> 
> Garnett, 31, has spent all of his 12 NBA seasons with Minnesota. He would get an extension of his contract, which has one year plus an option year remaining, the official said.
> 
> The Celtics had tried to get Garnett late last month, but his agent said he didn't want to go to Boston.
> 
> Since then, Boston acquired seven-time All-Star guard Ray Allen from Seattle in a draft day deal. Already with Paul Pierce, the Celtics would become instant contenders in the Atlantic Division with Garnett, even without promising forward Jefferson.
> 
> The Celtics obtained Allen and the 35th pick of the draft for guards Delonte West and Wally Szczerbiak, and forward Jeff Green of Georgetown, whom they drafted with the fifth pick.
> 
> The Celtics have won just three playoff series during Pierce's nine years with them. They still have an NBA-record 16 championships, but none since 1986.
> 
> "They have no excuses, this team out there,'' Danny Ainge, the executive director of basketball operations, said after Allen was acquired.
> 
> Pierce, 29, led the Celtics in scoring last season but played only 47 games because of injury.
> 
> Allen, who turns 32 next month, averaged a career-high 26.4 points last season, his 11th, but underwent surgery to remove bone spurs on both ankles that required him to wear protective boots. He is expected to be ready for training camp.



is this true!!!!!????


KG IS OFFICIALY A CELTIC THEN I GUESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

I heard it was official. I think it's one of those rare trades that are good for both teams.


----------



## ChadWick

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



mediocre man said:


> I heard it was official. I think it's one of those rare trades that are good for both teams.



I'm happy with who the T'Wolves got...I'm glad Boston didnt trade Rondo, if he can improve his jumpshot, I think he could b a solid starter...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



ChadWick said:


> I'm happy with who the T'Wolves got...I'm glad Boston didnt trade Rondo, if he can improve his jumpshot, I think he could b a solid starter...



he already is a solid starter...if he gets a jumpshot he will become a GREAT starter


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

This trade makes Rondo the perfect PG for Boston. Who gives a crap if opponents don't need to worry about his jumper, the Celtics have 3 of the top scorers in the NBA who all score in different ways. It's awesome.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

Seriously, congratulations guys! Looking forward to the Bulls and Celtics in the ECF! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future

Ainge has really been pulling some nice deals off. I can't believe McHale is stupid enough not to try and ship Hudson, Jaric, Blount, or Hassell with KG though. Great deal for you guys though. Since you traded your 2007 pick for Ray Allen, you'll have to trade your 2009 and 2011 first round picks for KG (because you can't go more than one year without a draft pick). Still, it's a great deal for you guys, and Boston getting a good team is good for the NBA, so I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he already is a solid starter...if he gets a jumpshot he will become a GREAT starter


agreed. what are the chances he averages 10 dimes a game? pretty good i think


----------



## hollywood476

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

wait then KG won't be wearin number 21 then?? that number is retired correct?


----------



## ChadWick

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

Well anyways I'm excited to see the Celtics in the playoffs!! they should be a great team!! congratulations guys!!


----------



## ChadWick

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



hollywood476 said:


> wait then KG won't be wearin number 21 then?? that number is retired correct?


hmmm...ya I think it is...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

A 5-for-1 trade?! Wow! Is KG-Pierce-Allen the best threesome ever? We'll see. I don't think I can remember the last time three 25+ppg scorers were all on the same team at the prime of their careers.

PG: Rajon Rondo...Gabe Pruitt
SG: Ray Allen...Tony Allen
SF: Paul Pierce...Brandon Wallace...Brian Scalabrine
PF: Kevin Garnett...Leon Powe...Glen Davis
C: Kendrick Perkins

Boston is now close to the luxury tax, and they have some holes to fill on their depth chart. They need a veteran PG to backup Rondo and certainly another big man to backup Perkins.

What a great deal for the T-Wolves, too. They are now stacked with young talent. They've got Randy Foye, Sebastian Telfair, Gerald Green, Corey Brewer, Al Jefferson, Craig Davis, Ryan Gomes and Rashad McCants. To go along with that, they also have a very tradeable piece in Ricky Davis. I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up moving up around the deadline to a potential contender in need of some scoring of the bench.


----------



## BenDavis503

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

Wow what an amazing trade!!! Watch out for the Celtics this year!!!


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

I'm going to guess that KG wears 12. Flip that 21 around.


----------



## hollywood476

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

KG number 12? that just won't look right...I don't know what to say, except...its a rap KG will make it to the NBA finals!!!


----------



## ChadWick

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> I'm going to guess that KG wears 12. Flip that 21 around.



I was thinking that...and Allan Ray is gone now so 12 is availabe!


----------



## Krimzon

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

Congratulations. This will be a great team. I hope I can get some good seats to the good games when I have the money.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

when do tickets go on sale?


----------



## ChadWick

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

Ok, so they got Rondo, Pierce, Allen, and KG, I think this will be the best "last second" team. If they are down by 1, 2, or 3, they can tie it or win it no matter what, so you got Rondo to drive and the defenders HAVE 2 collapse or Rondo will lay it up! But, then when they collapse you have Pierce AND Allen out on the perimter wide open for the 3 or deep 2! and then there is also KG down-low! They will be winning every close game this season!


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

Ouch, besides Tony Allen, who does Boston plan on brining off of the bench? And please don't reply it doesn't matter, because it does. I also think Boston needs a more servicable center than Perkins. Boston is now in a win-now mode, and their window is very close to closing..so they better make the most of it.


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

Going to be a crazy year for the Celtics.

Also congrats on taking over as the best trio in the NBA.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*










im gonna be on this board a whole lot more now, yes im a "bandwagon" fan technically but KG's my man, i hope the C's can get a couple of championships while these 3 guys are around.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



MAS RipCity said:


> Ouch, besides Tony Allen, who does Boston plan on brining off of the bench? And please don't reply it doesn't matter, because it does.


Ryan Gomes. Garnett averaged 39 minutes last year, Allen, 40, and Pierce, 38. Allen and Gomes can handle those 27 mpg at SG, SF, and PF.

PG and Center do need to be addressed, though. Brevin Knight or Charlie Bell would be excellent at PG, then Jake Tsakalidas and/or Scot Pollard at Center. With the team they have now, I'm sure some talented veterans would take a paycut to play. Maybe they could sign PJ Brown or Chris Webber.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

Remember that scene from Dumb and Dumber where Lloyd trades the van for a moped, and Harry starts to rant but eventually says "...then you go and do something like this... and totally redeem yourself!"

McHale and Ainge both look better today. Guess the worst GM is Billy King again.

I hope Celtics fans have fun.


----------



## hollywood476

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



speedythief said:


> Remember that scene from Dumb and Dumber where Lloyd trades the van for a moped, and Harry starts to rant but eventually says "...then you go and do something like this... and totally redeem yourself!"
> 
> McHale and Ainge both look better today. Guess the worst GM is Billy King again.
> 
> I hope Celtics fans have fun.



nothing could ever take the title of worst GM away from Kevin McFAIL


----------



## BostonBasketball

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

Some quick ideas on backup/starting PGs

Juan Carlos Navarro
Gary Payton
Charlie Bell
Brevin Knight


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



BostonBasketball said:


> Some quick ideas on backup/starting PGs
> 
> Juan Carlos Navarro
> Gary Payton
> Charlie Bell
> Brevin Knight


Charlie bell would be the best bet, let rondo start and have charlie back him up.

Navarro is a SG primarily, and would need to be traded for.
Payton is well past it unfortunately or he would be a good pick up
and knight is apparently a terrible locker room guy (which i never knew til this off-season) which explains why he hasnt been picked up even with his great assist/TO ratio


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

I really like Bell but he isn't a point guard (as far as I am concerned).


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



speedythief said:


> I really like Bell but he isn't a point guard (as far as I am concerned).


You may be right, but he can play there, which gives the Celtics another option in the backcourt.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



speedythief said:


> I really like Bell but he isn't a point guard (as far as I am concerned).


He's definately a small 2 with great ball-handling skills. He's a good defender, and a more than decent shooter. He would be a very good piece off the bench behind Rondo. Seeing as how he can't shoot for beans. He's exactly what they need. With Pierce, Allen, and KG asll being above average ball handlers they just need someone to take the bal past half-court and hit open shots.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



speedythief said:


> I really like Bell but he isn't a point guard (as far as I am concerned).


not a typical PG no, but the celtics dont necissarily need one with this team.
Pierce and Garnett both can use the ball for extended periods on offense, allen is no slouch either... and all of them have good passing abilities.

just need someone quick enough to guard other PG's, bring the ball over the half safely and find an open man early in the shot clock... solid jump shot cant hurt either.


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



Pacers Fan said:


> Ryan Gomes. Garnett averaged 39 minutes last year, Allen, 40, and Pierce, 38. Allen and Gomes can handle those 27 mpg at SG, SF, and PF.
> 
> PG and Center do need to be addressed, though. Brevin Knight or Charlie Bell would be excellent at PG, then Jake Tsakalidas and/or Scot Pollard at Center. With the team they have now, I'm sure some talented veterans would take a paycut to play. Maybe they could sign PJ Brown or Chris Webber.


Good post. Not sure about Pollard (health) but I agree that ther are some options just some are better than others (like getting Bell and decent big over lets say Gary Payton and not that decent/injury prone big. Anyways even singing B. Skinner could help.


----------



## aquaitious

Flash is the Future said:


> Ainge has really been pulling some nice deals off. I can't believe McHale is stupid enough not to try and ship Hudson, Jaric, Blount, or Hassell with KG though. Great deal for you guys though. Since you traded your 2007 pick for Ray Allen, you'll have to trade your 2009 and 2011 first round picks for KG (because you can't go more than one year without a draft pick). Still, it's a great deal for you guys, and Boston getting a good team is good for the NBA, so I'm pretty pleased.


One of the picks would the Wolves' pick and one our own.

Both should be out of the top 10, one will probably be out of the top 20.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



BostonBasketball said:


> Some quick ideas on backup/starting PGs
> 
> Juan Carlos Navarro
> Gary Payton
> Charlie Bell
> Brevin Knight


Trust me. You guys don't want Payton. At this point, we'd rather pay Smush 2 million than give Payton the minimum. We played him like 40 MPG in November and December while JWill was coming back from injury, and he went from almost empty to empty. He's got nothing but spot minutes left, although he still think he's great. He keeps saying he'd come back but he needs to spend more time with his kids.


----------



## Ruff Draft

TONYALLEN42 said:


> even closer, maybe done?
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=ap-celtics-garnetttrade&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> EDIT: <a href="http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bddkgmin72207reubddqg8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/552/bddkgmin72207reubddqg8.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>



:lol:


----------



## DownUnderWonder

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

minimum wage nobodies here we come!

Rick Rickert anyone?
:lol:


----------



## Ainge for 3

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



Pacers Fan said:


> Ryan Gomes. Garnett averaged 39 minutes last year, Allen, 40, and Pierce, 38. Allen and Gomes can handle those 27 mpg at SG, SF, and PF.
> 
> PG and Center do need to be addressed, though. Brevin Knight or Charlie Bell would be excellent at PG, then Jake Tsakalidas and/or Scot Pollard at Center. With the team they have now, I'm sure some talented veterans would take a paycut to play. Maybe they could sign PJ Brown or Chris Webber.


ESPN says Gomes (and the 2 1st rounders) is in the deal.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



DownUnderWonder said:


> minimum wage nobodies here we come!
> 
> Rick Rickert anyone?
> :lol:


Isn't he the guy KG punched in the face?


----------



## abwowang

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

rajon rondo is gonna really thrive under those 3 stars. I can see glen davis developing well under KG as well. 
Celtics are gonna be awesome. 
I can't wait. 
Tell me where I can buy jerseys.


----------



## Flash is the Future

aquaitious said:


> One of the picks would the Wolves' pick and one our own.
> 
> Both should be out of the top 10, one will probably be out of the top 20.


Ah. I just noticed that Minny owes you a pick from the ricky Davis deal. Very nice. Then in that case you'd probably just give them that pick back, and trade your 2009 pick.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

time to hang another banner


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

ohh and Danny Ainge goes from the bottem to teh top of the list


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

I wonder if Boykins can be had for the minimum


----------



## Premier

Flash is the Future said:


> Ainge has really been pulling some nice deals off. I can't believe McHale is stupid enough not to try and ship Hudson, Jaric, Blount, or Hassell with KG though. Great deal for you guys though. Since you traded your 2007 pick for Ray Allen, you'll have to trade your 2009 and 2011 first round picks for KG (because you can't go more than one year without a draft pick). Still, it's a great deal for you guys, and Boston getting a good team is good for the NBA, so I'm pretty pleased.


Previous drafts are not considered in the Ted Stepien rule. It's going to be an '08 first and Minnesota's first.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



Marcus13 said:


> I wonder if Boykins can be had for the minimum


You guys won't need any more offense. Passing and defense is what you need from your guards.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Premier said:


> Previous drafts are not considered in the Ted Stepien rule. It's going to be an '08 first and Minnesota's first.


Hmm. Didn't know that. Thanks! That's an even better deal than I thought then.


----------



## Flash is the Future

So what number do you guys think KG will wear? Ray Allen's got 20, so 14-25 are taken. I'm betting on 13, or 30 myself.


----------



## knicksfan

If they do NOT trade Telfair, that is one HELL of a ballclub. I'd rather give up Rondo then Bassy, even though I love both players. If you don't give up either, that'd be perfect. If you can give up Ratliff, GG and anything OUTSIDE of Jefferson Perkins Telfair Ray and Pierce, you gotta do it. Telfair would be THE perfect PG for this type of talented offense.


----------



## Premier

Telfair cannot shoot nor can he defend. He's certainly not the _perfect_ point guard.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

The point guard must be able to hit open perimeter shots, allow Pierce and Garnett to run the offense, and defend. Enter: Charlie Bell.


----------



## banner17

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



Ainge for 3 said:


> ESPN says Gomes (and the 2 1st rounders) is in the deal.



While I certainly wouldn't pull the deal off the table if this is true, I hope it isn't.

Gomes is a smart role player capable of backing up 2 positions - sf & pf. He would be the glue guy preventing us from having a seriously weak bench as opposed to a somewhat weak bench. 

I really liked our chances with a starting line up of

Rondo
Allen
Pierce
Garnett
Perkins 

and Tony and Ryan being the glue that fills spots 1-4 where needed coming off the bench. No, Tony is not a PG, but he can serve as one with KG and Paul on the floor.

I hope the Gomes rumor is false.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



Premier said:


> The point guard must be able to hit open perimeter shots, allow Pierce and Garnett to run the offense, and defend. Enter: Charlie Bell.


I really think Charlie Bell would be ideal. Ainge needs to jump on him fast.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

so is gomes a celtic or a twolve???? nba.com says he wanst a part of the deal espn says he was...i hope we didnt lose him


----------



## Jenness

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*

Charlie Bell would be a good addition, as a backup two-guard though which is also a position of need. I'm not sure as a point guard. Has he even played point guard before? Not that a playmaker is really needed at the position. The last thing this teams need is someone who is going to prevent the big three from playing a lot of two man/three man games and wants to orchestrate everything. The big three are all good playmakers and fundamentally sound. I say just get them the ball and get out of the way. I hope Rondo doesn't dribble the ball until there's 13 seconds left on the shot clock like he frequently does.

I say no to Boykins too. As rootable as an underdog as he is, I always got the sense that he thought he was the best pound for pound player on the court. Not that the mindset isn't admirable or understandable, but it's made him a selfish player. The guy chucks up shots in a flurry and he doesn't contribute much passing or defense.

It would be nice to get Jarrett Jack away from Portland, something that might be doable with all the point guards they have. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like the Celtics have anything to offer. Maybe Beno Udrih and Juan Carlos Navarro, but again, there isn't much to offer.


----------



## pokpok

jeeezzzzzuusss.... starting line up...stacked.

im worried about the 2nd and 3rd string...LOL


----------



## butr

ESPN has Gomes in the deal.

Ainge better start looking for players 5 through 8. 'Cause you guys have no one left.

I guess your owners don't care about the tax. Because KGs kicker takes him to nearly 29 million, which is why you had to add Gomes.

Then, you'll need some depth which means the MLE and or LLE. You're looking at 70+ million. Looks like the Atlantic got a lot more fun this summer.


----------



## Avalanche

i think charlie bell, eddie jones and then one of PJ brown or Webber would fill the bench very well (and cheaply)

sign bell for one year and see if cassel wants to make another run next season when hes a FA


----------



## Premier

butr said:


> I guess your owners don't care about the tax. Because KGs kicker takes him to nearly 29 million, which is why you had to add Gomes.


Stop spreading misinformation.

Notes:

... Salary cap raises of 2.5% each season, which is a conservative figure since raises usually end up being 5% the previous season due to increases in the BRI.
... Garnett lowers his trade kicker to 1.751935M in order to make the deal compatible with the traded player exception [80% - $100,000] since Ratliff, Telfair, Jefferson, Green, and Gomes combine for 18.921548M [23.751935 maximum incoming].
... Garnett agrees to a reported three-year, sixty million dollar contract extension.
... The Celtics do not tender Tony Allen's '08-'09 qualifying offer due to his inability to effectively recover from his torn ACL.
... Pierce picks up his '10-'11 player option.
... The Celtics exercise Rondo's '08-'09 and '09-'10 team option.
... The Celtics sign Gabe Pruitt and Glen Davis to two year, minimum contracts.


----------



## K-Dub

Yahoo link


> Boston's talented young forward Al Jefferson and the expiring contract of veteran Theo Ratliff are the centerpieces of the trade that's been on and off for months between buddies Kevin McHale and Danny Ainge. The Celtics are also including Gerald Green and Sebastian Telfair.
> 
> The Celtics and Minnesota will also exchange future No. 1 picks, sources said.


 4 for 1. No Gomes.


----------



## Jenness

Hassan Adams is a player I hope interests the Celtics. The Nets recently released him and I'm not sure why. He wasn't great but he had his moments the brief time he played. He's a good defender and can hit an open jumpshot. Not a bad guy to come off the bench, to defend and give energy. Another similar player is James Singleton.


----------



## sheefo13

say it aint so.....


----------



## blh5387

Ok, while I am ecstatic about acquiring KG, I'm very nervous at the same time. After we acquired Ray Allen, we had a very solid core 3 of Pierce, Allen, and Jefferson (who was on track to being a 20/10/2 guy this season). At the same time, we had a developing cast of players including Green and Gomes. Now, we have KG, but no Jefferson, Green, or Gomes (and no Telfair, Ratliff or 2 future 1st round picks).. I mean, don't get me wrong, we're gonna be a sick team, and we'll probably win 55 or so games, and maybe even get to the finals, but the risk is so huge and we've been left with 3 superstars and really not much else.


----------



## Premier

Post-Allen and Pre-Garnett meant the worst defensive team of all-time. Now, the defense is average and the scoring is among the league's best.


----------



## NY Da Future

There is no reason that the Celtics cant make the playoffs if this deal gets done. Having 3 stars and being in the east should automatically scream playoffs. The Celtics need someone like KG because he would give them a big chance to go back to there glory days as long as he gets talent surounded by him.


----------



## Aznboi812

i still wish we can keep jefferson...that would of been great if we still have jefferson and garnett. Put scabs instead of jefferson


----------



## BostonBasketball

Aznboi812 said:


> i still wish we can keep jefferson...that would of been great if we still have jefferson and garnett. Put scabs instead of jefferson


Hahaha right. I'm sure that'll happen.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

If only we had given Steve Blake the MLE. He would of been absolutely ideal for this team. Perfect mix of ball handling and passing, and when he gets the open look he can definitely knock it down.

Blake>Charlie Bell


----------



## silverpaw1786

*Re: Celtics/Wolves agree to send KG to Boston!!*



Avalanche said:


> im gonna be on this board a whole lot more now, yes im a "bandwagon" fan technically but KG's my man, i hope the C's can get a couple of championships while these 3 guys are around.


Anyone who's rooted for the Wolves the last few years deserves to be able to follow KG without prejudice.


----------



## c_dog

scalabrine's contract looks really ugly there.. $3 million to warm the bench and it runs for another 4 years.. i could do that for them.

gotta snag some freeagents for cheap to complete the roster now. Brevin Knight, Charlie Bell(who i think is better than blake), PJ Brown, Chris Webber..


----------



## Pimped Out

P2TheTruth34 said:


> If only we had given Steve Blake the MLE. He would of been absolutely ideal for this team. Perfect mix of ball handling and passing, and when he gets the open look he can definitely knock it down.
> 
> Blake>Charlie Bell


ideally you can split the MLE between charlie bell and another player


----------



## Aznboi812

bring back walter!!!!


----------



## G-Force

Pretty darn amazing what a draft-day trade for Ray Allen and now a trade for KG can do for a team, huh? If this trade goes thru, just make sure that you get that championship and not blow the chance like the Lakers did when they added GP and The Mailman for one season.
And yes, I think that Pierce, Ray and KG can play together. They just need solid role players to fill out the roster.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

Pimped Out said:


> ideally you can split the MLE between charlie bell and another player


I don't believe that Blake got the full MLE, either.


----------



## sheefo13

This is one of those things that you would do on your franchise mode on NBA2k7... You have a group of stars and then no bench... Yet still win it all.. This should be interesting.


----------



## Yao Mania

3 guys that can be absolutely unstoppable on offense.... KG can take anyone one-on-one, you double on him and you got Jesus hitting 3s. If Ray has a cold streak then you got Pierce to make things happen. Find 2 more guys on the court - one to play perimeter D and one to rebound and block out and you've got yourself a winning team.


----------



## whiterhino

Tony Allen will definately not be released. He's been recovering right on track according to all reports and right now he's the ONLY guy left on the bench who can play at all if Gomes is really in the deal.
I'm pretty bummed Gomes is in the deal. That went from making our bench weak to decimated. Tony Allen, Scalabrine, Leon Powe, Glen Davis, Gabe Pruit, and Brandon Wallace. We have to have a vet PG and C at least added to taht mix.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Congratulations guys, this is going ot be a FUN year for you all, with the media nad stuff, its gonna be near opposite of last year, its almost liek when Shaq came to Miami, you all will probably get a lot of National televised games too ( i think ya'll will get 33, the Max)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

heres an interesting tidbit that i didnt even realize until i read bill simmons' article on espn



> Minny is rebuilding around Jefferson, Corey Brewer, Randy Foye, Gerald Green and Ryan Gomes ... ironically, the same core (along with Paul Pierce) that Boston could have had if it kept its last two first-round picks. So we get to see how it would have worked out if Boston hadn't done anything. It's like watching the Bizarro Celtics.


so i guess we'll get to see how we would have done had we not gone out and gotten allen and KG


----------



## aquaitious

K-Dub said:


> Yahoo link
> 4 for 1. No Gomes.


It's not official yet. ESPN, NBA and Yahoo are reporting two stories.



blh5387 said:


> Ok, while I am ecstatic about acquiring KG, I'm very nervous at the same time. After we acquired Ray Allen, we had a very solid core 3 of Pierce, Allen, and Jefferson (who was on track to being a 20/10/2 guy this season).


I don't believe Jefferson would have been a 20/10/2 guy next season.

But I do agree that we had a solid trio of Pierce, Allen and Jefferson, but we'd be giving up points that people think they're looking at the box scores from the the pre-90's.



blh5387 said:


> At the same time, we had a developing cast of players including Green and Gomes. Now, we have KG, but no Jefferson, Green, or Gomes (and no Telfair, Ratliff or 2 future 1st round picks)..


Jefferson and Gomes were the only two players that did anything for us last season.

Green was getting some minutes to develop.

Telfair had no hope here (and rightfully so at times).

Ratliff has a back problem, he'll never play again.

The 2 1st rounders would have sucked. 

One first rounder was the Wolves' which if not used by 2012 (I believed) would turn into a 2nd rounder. Seeing that the Wolves still owe the Clippers a 1st rounder it was highly probable that we would not have even received a 1st from them.

The second first rounder will be pretty bad, too. We wouldn't have been able to give the Wolves our '08 first rounder (since we traded '07) meaning the earliest they could have gotten our first is in '09. If the Celtics kept Jefferson, Pierce and Allen and kept the pick it would probably have been in the 20's range.



blh5387 said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong, we're gonna be a sick team, and we'll probably win 55 or so games, and maybe even get to the finals, but the risk is so huge and we've been left with 3 superstars and really not much else.


We're still in a better position than the Cavs, and they won the east last season.



Aznboi812 said:


> i still wish we can keep jefferson...that would of been great if we still have jefferson and garnett. Put scabs instead of jefferson


Yes I'm sure McHale was thinking of that, but Ainge would not bite.

I wish we could have kept Gomes and Green, too. Maybe sign two random guys from the street and include them in the trade instead of Ryan and Gerald.



c_dog said:


> scalabrine's contract looks really ugly there.. $3 million to warm the bench and it runs for another 4 years.. i could do that for them.


Come on c_dog, Veal has only 3 years remaining, get your facts right and stop trying to give me a heart attack. 



Yao Mania said:


> 3 guys that can be absolutely unstoppable on offense.... KG can take anyone one-on-one, you double on him and you got Jesus hitting 3s. If Ray has a cold streak then you got Pierce to make things happen. *Find 2 more guys on the court - one to play perimeter D and one to rebound and block out and you've got yourself a winning team.*


Funny, but that's something we already have (somewhat.)

Rondo will be used as a defensive PG and if Tony Allen could come back from injury and be close to what he was on defense, I'd be very happy.

As far as a guy to rebound and block out, Perkins can do that.



And one more thing from me. I could be the only one, but I don't want any part of the slowest PF in the league who doesn't play a lick of defense and doesn't rebound, can't jump or play inside the post anymore in Chris Webber.


----------



## butr

Premier said:


> Stop spreading misinformation.


The information I posted was straight from ESPN, which was adjusted in negotiations. Boston will be over the tax, and still to add players, which means your owners don't care about the luxury tax. None was mis-information.


----------



## Avalanche

obviously the owners arent too concerned about money now, if they were bordering on playoffs then sure they might be concerned about paying the extra money just for role players.
but when you have this core of guys and a bench is all you need then paying some tax wont be an issue.

not to mention they went from one all-star to 3... ticket sales, jersey sales, media attention, likely to have the biggest win/loss turn around in a long time... money wont be an issue.


----------



## Premier

butr said:


> The information I posted was straight from ESPN, which was adjusted in negotiations. Boston will be over the tax, and still to add players, which means your owners don't care about the luxury tax. None was mis-information.


"Because KGs kicker takes him to nearly 29 million." Incorrect..


----------

